
Ecstatic Melodic Copulation - jessaustin
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2014/03/daft_punk_s_get_lucky_explained_using_music_theory.html
======
tptacek
The subhed ("Explaining the genius of Daft Punk’s “Get Lucky”—using music
theory") is so much better than the title here, which is so bad that it's no
wonder I'm only the second upvote for it.

